# NEW Mac Pro : Quelle version choisir?



## cnob (4 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Le nouveau Mac Pro est enfin arrivé! Cher,... mais moins cher que prévu quand même. 
Je comptais investir dans ce nouvel outil de travail, principalement pour le montage vidéo et la retouche photo. 
En gros, deux versions: 
- 3000 euros: 4 coeurs - 12 Gb Ram
- 4000 euros: 6 coeurs - 16 Gb Ram

Comme il m'est très difficile de savoir ce qui pourrait être suffisant en termes de performance, je me tourne vers vous pour savoir si certains d'entre-vous s'y connaissent mieux que moi. 
Comme tout le monde, je préfèrerais la solution la plus économique... Je me dis que la différence ne doit pas être "foudroyante" entre les deux et que je peux patienter 2sec de plus par calcul si nécessaire pour économiser 1000 euros. 
Est-ce que vous pensez que je me trompe et que l'investissement dans le 6 coeurs est "nécessaire"? 
Concernant la Ram, ne serait-il pas plus raisonnable d'acheter une extension plus tard à ajouter sur la version à 3000 euros (plutôt que de viser les 16Gb sur la version à 4000)?


----------



## Olivier.w (4 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, moi je suis dans le même cas que vous, je vais m'acheter le nouveau MacPro mais moi j'hésite entre le modèle à 6 coeurs à 4000 ou l'option à 8 coeurs sans doute à 5000

Dans le 6 coeurs ce qui est intéressant c'est les 2 cartes vidéo qui ont chacune 3 Go de Ram chacune ce qui fais en tout 6 Go et aussi les 12 Mo de cache, mais sur le 8 coeur il à 25 Mo de cache.

Pour la vidéo pour final cut pro X on m'as dit qu'il utilise plutôt des ressources GPU que CPU.

Voi ce message que j'ai poster : YakYakYak.fr ? Se connecter

Il faut aussi beaucoup de ram, mais je vous conseil pas de l'acheter sur l'Apple Store car Apple vends 3 fois plus cher la Ram.

Pour aussi de belles performance je vous conseillerais le disque la lacis Little Big Disk, le modèle qui à 2 SSD en Raid qui est en Thunderbolt.

Bref pour une grosse config c'est pratiquement le prix d'une voiture !

J'espère que ces informations vous auront aidé.

Olivier.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu il y a une dizaine de jours que le modèle à 4000  (3999) présentait probablement le meilleur rapport qualité prix.

Mais si tu peux te le permettre, attend de voir les 1er tests grandeur nature pour faire ton choix (de toute façon, la machine n'est pas encore en vente).


----------



## fau6il (4 Novembre 2013)

cnob a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le nouveau Mac Pro est enfin arrivé! Cher,... mais moins cher que prévu quand même.
> Je comptais investir dans ce nouvel outil de travail, principalement pour le montage vidéo et la retouche photo.
> ...



_"WAIT AND SEE" disent ces messieurs les Anglais_


----------



## cnob (4 Novembre 2013)

Olivier w. je ne trouve pas les versions dont tu parles, sur le site d'Apple je n'en trouve que deux (2999 et 3999)  (ps: ton lien sur yakyak ne fonctionne pas...) 

Sly54 : effectivement la machine ne sera en vente que début décembre et il serait sage d'attendre les premiers tests, mais disons que je voulais préparer psychologiquement mon portefeuille 

Effectivement, acheter de la Ram sur le site d'Apple est tjs une mauvaise idée. J'aimerais savoir où je pourrai trouver la RAM qui correspond et être certain qu'elle sera parfaitement compatible avec le Mac Pro ...


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2013)

cnob a dit:


> Effectivement, acheter de la Ram sur le site d'Apple est tjs une mauvaise idée. J'aimerais savoir où je pourrai trouver la RAM qui correspond et être certain qu'elle sera parfaitement compatible avec le Mac Pro ...


Crucial ou Macway, par exemple.
Jamais eu de problèmes avec ces deux sites.


----------



## snowrider (4 Novembre 2013)

Je suis dans le cas ou je me tâte pour franchir le cap pour le mac pro 2013, mais je vais attendre les retours d'abord. 
Il y a des choses pas vraiment clair. Pourra t'on vraiment changer la RAM ? SSD ? ou comme les imac tout le bouzin va être collé .:rateau:

Même si la RAM est cher chez apple si il font comme sur les version 2010/2012 qu'il mette des barrettes dans tout les slots tu te retrouves à payer pour ton upgrade de ram mais la ram "offerte" avec le mac pro c'est du "spare" voir de la "perte et profit".

Dans la config de base je me dits que 12 = 3*4 donc il devrait rester un emplacement pour une barrette de 4Go.
Le SSD est à passer en 512 Go pour ma part car 256 c'est rapidement plein (surtout si on fait de la virtualization).

Sinon je trouve la dotation usb3 faiblarde en fait. 4 c'est juste 1 pour le clavier filaire, 1 imprimante , 1 dock harddrive usb3 , un cable de transfert / recharge smartphone. hop c'est full.  
Ca oblige à prévoir un écran avec hub USB histoire d'éviter le fouilli de cable sur le bureau 

Enfin bref attendons février !


----------



## iakiak (4 Novembre 2013)

cnob a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le nouveau Mac Pro est enfin arrivé! Cher,... mais moins cher que prévu quand même.
> Je comptais investir dans ce nouvel outil de travail, principalement pour le montage vidéo et la retouche photo.
> ...


Le modèle à 4000 sans hésiter.
Pour le CPU (40-50% plus rapide c'est pas 2sec de gagné à mon avis).
Et surtout pour les GPU beaucoup plus puissants.


Les 12 ou 16Go de ram ça changera pas grand chose c'est clair.
Et de toute façon vaudra mieux en prendre à côté.

Après le 4 cores à 3000  n'est pas une mauvaise machine. Mais en CPU il sera pas plus rapide qu'un iMac haut de gamme i7 et en GPU (le gros intérêt du MacPro) ce sera pas un monstre non plus.

@snwrider : oui la ram se change (dans l'iMac 27" aussi d'ailleurs). Le SSD aussi (mais c'est un format propriétaire donc faudra attendre qu'OWC ou autres proposent de l'aftermarket).
Idem pour les cartes graphiques. Elles se changent mais faudra voir qui en proposent en dehors d'Apple.


----------



## cnob (4 Novembre 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Le modèle à 4000 sans hésiter.
> Pour le CPU (40-50% plus rapide c'est pas 2sec de gagné à mon avis).
> Et surtout pour les GPU beaucoup plus puissants.



En fait, je me posais la question de cette puissance car j'ai entendu dire que certaines applications utilisent 8 coeurs et d'autres pas, que dans certains cas donc, il était inutile d'avoir plus de coeur puisque ils ne serait pas utilisés... J'avais d'ailleurs à l'époque été très étonné de cette explication, mais comme elle date, le fonctionnement des multi-coeur a sans doute évolué...

En ce qui me concerne, c'est vraiment pour le traitement d'image vidéo ou photo, je ne joue jamais à aucun jeu et je ne fais pas de conception 3D poussée.


----------



## iakiak (4 Novembre 2013)

cnob a dit:


> En fait, je me posais la question de cette puissance car j'ai entendu dire que certaines applications utilisent 8 coeurs et d'autres pas, que dans certains cas donc, il était inutile d'avoir plus de coeur puisque ils ne serait pas utilisés... J'avais d'ailleurs à l'époque été très étonné de cette explication, mais comme elle date, le fonctionnement des multi-coeur a sans doute évolué...
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, c'est vraiment pour le traitement d'image vidéo ou photo, je ne joue jamais à aucun jeu et je ne fais pas de conception 3D poussée.



Oui certaines applis sont pas optimisées multiproc'. La suite Adobe bloqué à 4 core par exemple.
Mais ça se fait de plus en plus rare sur les softs sérieux... Et surtout si une appli te bouffe beaucoup de CPU plus tu en as plus tu peux faire de trucs en même temps.
Mais la vraie question c'est l'intérêt du double GPU. Si tes applis ne profitent pas de cette puissance alors autant prendre un mini ou un iMac.

Je ne me vois pas investir dans un MacPro si il n'est pas au moins 2x plus puissant/rapide qu'un iMac.
Et niveau proc' si tu pars pas sur un 6 ou 8 cores ce sera pas le cas.


----------



## cnob (4 Novembre 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Je ne me vois pas investir dans un MacPro si il n'est pas au moins 2x plus puissant/rapide qu'un iMac.
> Et niveau proc' si tu pars pas sur un 6 ou 8 cores ce sera pas le cas.



Oui, c'est bien ce qui me saute aux yeux aussi qd je lis les descriptions. On nous annonçait un monstre de puissance et j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas percutant à côté d'un imac dernière génération. Ceci dit, peut-être que la nouvelle architecture interne du mac pro rend les flux de travail vraiment performants et que même si les chiffres ne sont pas impressionnants, le mariage des composants fait des miracles. 
Ils annoncent quand même pouvoir travailler avec 4 écran 4K en temps réel dans FCPX !
Et dire que mon MBP rame comme un dingue pour faire la préview d'un effet en full HD :sick: , je me dis qu'il y a de la marge...


----------



## snowrider (5 Novembre 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Je ne me vois pas investir dans un MacPro si il n'est pas au moins 2x plus puissant/rapide qu'un iMac.
> Et niveau proc' si tu pars pas sur un 6 ou 8 cores ce sera pas le cas.



hmm moi je me vois bien investir dans un mac sans écran brillant, que si le DD lâche ou la carte graphique mon seul choix ne soit pas de jeter le mac ! 

Apres on peut me retorquer que le mini fait cela, et je dis oui (si on oublie la carte graphique anémique). C'est surtout que l'ancien Macpro était de part sa conception plus polyvalent plus bidouillable que le 2013.

Pour ceux qui se demande la différence entre un i7 et un Xeon c'est "0"  la plus part du temps. Donc entre un i7 et un xeon avec le même nombre de coeur et de thread, les performance seront similaire sur des taches de type encodage vidéo, compilation logicielles , compression (attention au variation du au HDD/SSD tout de même)

la différence  entre imac et macpro2013 se fera sur la partie graphique car les deux cartes fonctionneront toujours ensemble même si les logiciels ne sont pas adaptés (c'est au niveau de l'OS que c'est géré technologie crossfire / SLI chez les PC )!

Donc pour de la photo un imac avec SSD convient bien et sera aussi performant qu'un macpro si on se satisfait de la qualité de lécran de l'imac !


----------



## cnob (5 Novembre 2013)

snowrider a dit:


> Donc pour de la photo un imac avec SSD convient bien et sera aussi performant qu'un macpro si on se satisfait de la qualité de l&#8217;écran de l'imac !



C'est intéressant, d'autant que rien n'empêche sur l'imac un écran externe pour la photo 

Ceci dit, j'aimerais confirmation de l'info suivante:
Il y a 15 ans, quand je commençais à monter avec Adobe Premiere sur PC, les vendeurs PC me disaient que la puissance de la carte graphique n'était pas très importante, que sa puissance était destinée aux jeux, aux calculs 3D, etc. Ce qui, en pratique, a toujours été vérifié par moi, dans le sens où mes montages tournaient sur des cartes qui n'avait pas plus de 128Mb de Ram. 
Mes montages ont surtout pris du plomb dans l'aile quand la qualité des images sources est devenu supérieure et exigeait de la part du processeur (?) plus de calcul. 
Ma question est donc : est-ce que les cartes graphiques d'aujourd'hui prennent en charge ces calculs dont elles ne s'occupaient pas dans le passé? Ou bien est-ce qu'elles s'en occupaient déjà et que tous les revendeurs disaient n'importe quoi à l'époque?

(sans faire débat ici sur le sujet, je n'ai jamais vraiment compris cette haine contre les écrans brillants: travaillant dans une pièce correctement éclairée pour être bien concentré sur l'écran (éclairage à l'arrière notamment) et avec la luminosité de l'écran bien poussée, je suis incapable de voir "l'effet miroir" et les contrastes me paraissent plus agréable que sur un mat)


----------



## iakiak (6 Novembre 2013)

cnob a dit:


> C'est intéressant, d'autant que rien n'empêche sur l'imac un écran externe pour la photo
> 
> Ceci dit, j'aimerais confirmation de l'info suivante:
> Il y a 15 ans, quand je commençais à monter avec Adobe Premiere sur PC, les vendeurs PC me disaient que la puissance de la carte graphique n'était pas très importante, que sa puissance était destinée aux jeux, aux calculs 3D, etc. Ce qui, en pratique, a toujours été vérifié par moi, dans le sens où mes montages tournaient sur des cartes qui n'avait pas plus de 128Mb de Ram.
> ...


Non tes vendeurs d'il y a 15 ans avaient raison... il y a 5 ans aussi.

Mais aujourd'hui ça change avec le développement du GPGPU.
En fait il s'agit de transmettre aux cartes graphiques (GPU) des taches de calculs purs qui étaient avant dévolues au CPU (le processeur).
Pourquoi ? Parce qu'aujourd'hui un GPU est un vrai supercalculateur. Avant il ne servait qu'à afficher des polygones le plus vite possible (pour les jeux ou la 3D temps réel).
Un GPU dispose d'une ram très rapide (GDDR5) et d'une quantité hallucinantes d'unités de calculs.

Pour transmettre ce calcul au GPU le logiciel doit utiliser des routines qui permettent au GPU de bosser comme calculateur. 
Il s'agit du standard OpenCL (celui utilisé par Apple donc) et de CUDA (routine propriétaire à Nvidia et qui marche donc que sur les cartes Nvidia).

Apple a fait le choix d'AMD pour les GPU. Donc CUDA est impossible et il faut que le logiciel utilisé soit compatible OpenCL pour profiter de cette formidable puissance des GPU.

Problème...
L'OpenCL est très peu développé, contrairement à CUDA,...
Du coup Apple va devoir faire preuve de beaucoup de persuasion pour convaincre les éditeurs de logiciels de développer leurs softs pour l'OpenCL.

C'est vraiment le problème de ce nouveau MacPro...
Adobe a annoncé qu'il développerait une m-à-j OpenCL pour AfterEffects, Premiere,...
Mais quand ???
FinalCut sera m-à-j pour l'OpenCL.
Les softs de 3D on sait rien ??? (perso c'est ce qui m'intéresse)... Les autres softs de montages vidéos ??? etc...

Pourtant le potentiel du GPGPU est juste monstrueux.
On peut carrément multiplier par 10 la puissance de calcul par rapport à un gros CPU multicore.
Donc oui l'avenir de la puissance de nos ordinateurs est au GPGPU (vu la stagnation ou quasi stagnation côté CPU).
Mais ça risque de prendre du temps...
Peut-être beaucoup de temps...

Et le risque c'est que les premiers acheteurs de ces nouveaux MacPro investissent dans des machines au potentiel incroyable (2xGPGPU) mais complètement inexploité.


----------



## cnob (6 Novembre 2013)

Ok, ton explication est tout à fait logique avec l'expérience que j'en ai. Ca explique tout.

Pour la compatibilité OpenCL, l'essentiel pour moi est donc, notamment, cette MAJ de FCP qui pourrait profiter de cette puissance de calcul. Comme je l'ai dit, ils annoncent la possibilité de traiter le 4K en vidéo, le tout sur 4 écrans en résolution 4K eux-aussi, en temps réel. C'est énorme!

L'essentiel pour moi serait de savoir si la première version du Mac Pro pourrait accomplir cette tâche ou s'il faut se tourner vers la 2e. Logiquement, Apple parle d'une compétence "du Mac Pro", donc pas de distinction entre les deux à ce sujet. 

Voici pour rappel les deux config :

1. 
Processeur Intel Xeon E5 quadricur à 3,7 GHz	
12 Go de mémoire ECC DDR3 à 1 866 MHz	
Deux AMD FirePro D300 avec 2 Go de VRAM GDDR5 chacun	
256 Go de stockage flash PCIe1

2. 
Processeur Intel Xeon E5 hexacur à 3,5 GHz
16 Go de mémoire ECC DDR3 à 1 866 MHz
Deux AMD FirePro D500 avec 3 Go de VRAM GDDR5 chacun
256 Go de stockage flash PCIe1

J'ignore comment certains peuvent parler d'autres versions, puisqu'elles ne sont pas dispo sur le site d'Apple (ont-elles été annoncées par ailleurs??)


----------



## iakiak (6 Novembre 2013)

cnob a dit:


> Ok, ton explication est tout à fait logique avec l'expérience que j'en ai. Ca explique tout.
> 
> Pour la compatibilité OpenCL, l'essentiel pour moi est donc, notamment, cette MAJ de FCP qui pourrait profiter de cette puissance de calcul. Comme je l'ai dit, ils annoncent la possibilité de traiter le 4K en vidéo, le tout sur 4 écrans en résolution 4K eux-aussi, en temps réel. C'est énorme!
> 
> ...


En fait oui.
On sait que à partir de la version 1 ou 2 que tu présente il y aura des options.

En fait comme sur le MacPro ancien.... où il n'y avait que 2 versions (+serveur) de présentées.

On aura en option
- 2 AMD FirePro D700 avec 6Go de VRAM chacune.
- Xeon 8 cores 3Ghz (Xeon E5v2 1680)
- Xeon 12 cores 2,7GHz (Xeon E5v2 2697)
+ les options de ram et de disque SSD.

Remarque importante :
On peut partir du modèle de base quadcore et prendre les AMD D500 ou D700 en options.
De même on peut mettre le 6 core E51650v2 sur la version de base avec les AMD D300.
On peut aussi prendre le modèle de base avec le 8 core et le 12 core.

Bref toutes les configs sont possibles selon qu'on préfère pousser le CPU ou le GPU.

Pour les performances CPU voici ce qui ressort chez Geekbench :
http://www.primatelabs.com/blog/2013/11/estimating-mac-pro-performance/


----------



## snowrider (8 Novembre 2013)

Tiens je viens de me poser une question , y a t'il une exclusion de garantie sur les disque SSD (mac pro ou pas d'ailleurs) chez apple.

Je m'explique : Les mémoires des SSD ont une durée ecriture limite (contrairement au HDD) est ce que Apple peut botter en touche si un SSD ne fonctionne plus encore sous garantie (appleCare) à cause de cette limite.

Vous allez dire qu'il faut sacrement ecrire sur un ssd pour atteindre la limite d'écriture. Oui et Non je vous réponds tout dépends de l'utilisation.
En usage "normal" même un gros consommateur écrirat entre 20 Go/30 Go par jour ce qui donne une durée de vie théorique de 4 à 5 ans.

Cependant si on utilise des machines virtuelles (au lieu de bootcamp par ex.) ce chiffre monte considérablement. Or ce comportement est celui d'un "PRO" si on monte à un rythme de 100 Go / jour la limite de fonctionnement tombe sous les 3 ans !  

C'est un point à prendre en compte avant de dépenser 3000$ dans une machine.

Si vous avez deja des idées sur ce sujet merci de les partager


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2013)

snowrider a dit:


> Vous allez dire qu'il faut sacrement ecrire sur un ssd pour atteindre la limite d'écriture. Oui et Non je vous réponds tout dépends de l'utilisation.
> En usage "normal" même un gros consommateur écrirat entre 20 Go/30 Go par jour ce qui donne une durée de vie théorique de 4 à 5 ans.
> 
> C'est un point à prendre en compte avant de dépenser 3000$ dans une machine.
> ...



Pas d'idée, mais une question : qu'en est-il avec le Fusion Drive ?


----------



## snowrider (8 Novembre 2013)

Le fusion drive ne change rien au problème. Voir et même pire , car le ssd et hdd ne sont vu que comme 1 disque. Or si l'un des deux "crashe" toutes les données sont perdu , même celle sur le disque encore valide.

Prenons le cas d'un utilisateur imac basique qui fait du surf web avec un fusion drive (128+1to).  au bout de 5 ans (ou plus) il peut avoir épuiser son ssd ,sans rien avoir écrit sur le disque de 1To mais pour autant son mac ne démarrera plus car les 2 disques seront considérer en erreur !
Dans le cas ou des donnes serait présentes sur la partie 1To , et le ssd meurt d'épuisement tout de même , ces donnes ne sont plus accessible non plus ! 

Le fusion drive consistant a mettre sur le ssd les données les plus utilisées la haut aussi l'utilisation intensive d'une machin virtuelle va l'user plus vite que si l'utilisateur pouvait spécifier de mettre ses données sur la partie HDD.

Le fusion drive simplifie la vie (1 seul disque au lieu de 2) mais ne gomme pas les défaut ni du hdd ni du ssd !


----------



## snowrider (27 Novembre 2013)

Bon on est bientôt en décembre et il n'y a pas encore de test de mac pro qui tombe dans la presse faut s'inquiéter ?


----------



## snowrider (13 Décembre 2013)

Je crois qu'on peut dire : 
Pas de Macpro sous le sapin


----------



## iakiak (13 Décembre 2013)

snowrider a dit:


> Je crois qu'on peut dire :
> Pas de Macpro sous le sapin



Bah si tu achètes un sapin en plastique tu pourras le garder toute l'année... alors oui...

Désolé.
:casse:


----------



## fau6il (14 Décembre 2013)

snowrider a dit:


> Je crois qu'on peut dire :
> Pas de Macpro sous le sapin



_Dangereuse la position!_ 
(_les aiguilles _ )


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2013)

En fait, apparemment ça dépend beaucoup de "_mais qui t'es toi _?" : http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/85871_le-mac-pro-distribue-au-compte-goutte-en-decembre


----------



## snowrider (15 Décembre 2013)

Mouais ... j'ai vu ça 
Ce qui m'inquiete plus c'est le manque de bench en fuite, le manque de "rumeurs".
Il était censé être en test chez des "ProUsers" pourtant à part le retour du photographe il y a plusieurs semaines rien d'autre n'est sorti. Je parle même pas des videos du hands-on de fin octobre, ou part voir la bete en vrai, il n'y a rien d'intéressant.

Je dois renouveller mon matos, et suivant le prix du macpro ça va me donner le budget qui reste pour la machine mobile. C'est chiant d'être en attente comme ça.  

Si ça rien sort avant février je me tourner  vers un PC (hackintoshable mais même pas 100% sur)


----------



## iakiak (15 Décembre 2013)

snowrider a dit:


> Mouais ... j'ai vu ça
> Ce qui m'inquiete plus c'est le manque de bench en fuite, le manque de "rumeurs".
> Il était censé être en test chez des "ProUsers" pourtant à part le retour du photographe il y a plusieurs semaines rien d'autre n'est sorti. Je parle même pas des videos du hands-on de fin octobre, ou part voir la bete en vrai, il n'y a rien d'intéressant.
> 
> ...



Le problème c'est que des benchs processeurs (type geekbench) ne te donneront qu'une idée très limitée de la machine. Niveau proc' on sera probablement pas tellement au dessus des actuels bi-hexa. Voir des iMac pour l'entrée de gamme Quad.

Il faudra surtout voir comment sont gérés les 2 GPU dans l'utilisation des logiciels. 
C'est là qu'est le potentiel énorme de ce MacPro (en plus de ses connexions externes pour y brancher des périphériques spécialisés).
En fait ça ne m'étonne pas tellement qu'on ai pas de fuite... Les outils de benchs actuels ne seront pas nécessairement très favorables aux nouveaux MacPro.
Et il est probable qu'il faille attendre des mois pour que les logiciels soient optimisés pour la puissance de calcul OpenCL des cartes graphiques.
Une machine d'avenir... mais qui aujourd'hui nous laisse encore sans repère.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Décembre 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> En fait ça ne m'étonne pas tellement qu'on ai pas de fuite...


Peut être que les rares chanceux sont sous NDA sévère, ce qui peut expliquer une absence de fuites


----------



## iakiak (15 Décembre 2013)

Pour les stressés du bench macbidouille à fait une brève :
De nouveaux résultats GeekBench du Mac Pro 2013, sur MacBidouille.com

20% de mieux que l'ancien 12 core de 2010. Et pas mieux qu'un upgrade en 2xhexa 3,2ghz ou 2x3,46ghz.
Mais encore une fois geekbench n'est pas représentatif de cette machine qui mise tout sur le GPGPU.


----------



## snowrider (17 Décembre 2013)

Bon ben ça y est on connait le prix des options pour le mac pro 2013

Base 265Go
SSD 512 Go +300$ (300chf) 
SSD 1 T0 + 800$ (800chf) abusé tout de même

CG D300> D500 +400$ (estimation)
CG D500> D700 + 600$ (uniquement sur modele HdG ?)  

Ram 
16->32 + 400$
16->64 +1600$ (3*400 = 1200 pour tant )
12->16 +150$ (estimation pour le modele de base)

CPU
6cores > 3.0GHz 8-core: +$1500
6cores > 2.7GHz 12-core: +$3000
4cores > 6-core: +$700 (estim)

Je pense prendre le basique 
4Cores 3.7 Ghz (j'ai plus besoin de Ghz que de Coeurs)
16Go (si c'est en 3*4go je rajouterais apres cout la ram)
512 go
Cg de base
+ Ecran LG 27''


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2013)

Un tableau pour la parité entre les Euros et CHF
Un autre entre les Euros et Dollars US

Rien d'autre à part bon achat


----------



## overlooser (19 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour
maintenant qu'ils sont en vente que pensez-vous pour moi ?

je l'emploi essentiellement aperture et photoshop
et un peu de final cut 

sachant que je n'ai pas un budget illimité

4 ou 6 coeurs ?

la ram on peut toujours rajouté

merci de votre avis


----------



## brunnno (19 Décembre 2013)

Vu le prix d'une config c'est un peu pingre le fait de facturer le clavier et la souris,...


----------



## Sly54 (19 Décembre 2013)

overlooser a dit:


> 4 ou 6 coeurs ?


Regarde aussi la fréquence des coeurs et la carte graphique.

Bref, à mon avis patiente encore un peu le temps que les premiers tests tombent, avec Photoshop et autres poids lourds de l'image


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2013)

brunnno a dit:


> Vu le prix d'une config c'est un peu pingre le fait de facturer le clavier et la souris,...



Je me suis amusé à voir ce qu'une telle machine vaudrait pour mes besoins, il me faudrait aligner près de 6'300 balles (CHF) ... pour ce prix je peux me payer deux iMac 27'


----------



## snowrider (19 Décembre 2013)

@albert 
J'ai fait la comparaison justement
un imac 27'' i7 max 16Go / 512 SDD  / CG au max c'est 3600 CHF
soit env le prix du mac pro 4core /ssd512/ CG D300 (meilleure que la version mobile 780) .
Reste que l'imac contient l'écran (env 500 chf) clavier souris 120 chf

Mais comme je disais plus haut j'en peux tellement plus de cet écran brillant d'imac que même a performace équivalente je vais prendre le mac pro.

Les tests tomberont pas avant mi janvier par contre donc j'ai le temps de tout claquer pour les fetes et de pas pouvoir acheter fin janvier 

Bruit et chaleur consomation (comparé a un imac ça serait inétressant)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2013)

snowrider a dit:


> J'ai fait la comparaison justement
> un imac 27'' i7 max 16Go / 512 SDD  / CG au max c'est 3600 CHF
> soit env le prix du mac pro 4core /ssd512/ CG D300 (meilleure que la version mobile 780) .
> Reste que l'imac contient l'écran (env 500 chf) clavier souris 120 chf
> ...



Je ne suis pas pressé, par contre j'ai pris pour voir où ça pourrait me mener

- Quadricur à 3,7 GHz avec 10 Mo de cache N3
- 16 Go (4 x 4 Go) de mémoire ECC DDR3 à 1 866 MHz
- 1 To de stockage flash PCIe
- Écran Apple Thunderbolt Display (27 pouces)
- clavier et souris filaire, le câble Thunderbold 2 m
- l'Apple Care

Tout pour CHF 5,942.00 TVA incl. en baissant mes prétentions


----------



## Sly54 (19 Décembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Tout pour CHF 5,942.00 TVA incl. en baissant mes prétentions


Tu m'en prends un stp Albert, pour mon Noel.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu m'en prends un stp Albert, pour mon Noel.
> Merci d'avance



 tu me donnes quoi Sly ... ah oui un moteur et boite neuf de DSuper pour remettre ma DS à flot :love:


----------



## fau6il (19 Décembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Je me suis amusé à voir ce qu'une telle machine vaudrait pour mes besoins, il me faudrait aligner près de 6'300 balles (CHF) ... pour ce prix je peux me payer deux iMac 27'



_Ou bien un MackBook Pro "Retina"  
comme celui que j'inaugure en ce moment 
pourrait très bien faire ton bonheur. :love:  

Mais, en vérité, je te le dis,     rien ne vaut un "bon" Mac Pro!  _


----------



## bacman (21 Décembre 2013)

Commandé dans la minute où le store est réapparu dispo :
 Hexacur à 3,5 GHz avec 12 Mo de cache N3 
 32 Go (4 x 8 Go) de mémoire ECC DDR3 à 1 866 MHz
 1 To de stockage flash PCIe
 Deux processeurs graphiques AMD FirePro D500 avec 3 Go de VRAM GDDR5 chacun
Cette config me coute moins cher que mon MacPro acheté il y a déjà 4ans (upgradé moultes fois, GC, SSD.. etc), je navais jamais gardé un ordi aussi longtemps à part peu être un mac 128 transformé en 512 puis mac plus.
Mon écran APPLE 30 pouces a carrément 12 ans, je vais attendre encore  quelques mois avant de ma lâcher sur le SHARP qui me fait de lil
Je fais surtout de la 3D


----------



## SadChief (22 Décembre 2013)

bacman a dit:


> Commandé dans la minute où le store est réapparu dispo :
>  Hexacur à 3,5 GHz avec 12 Mo de cache N3
>  32 Go (4 x 8 Go) de mémoire ECC DDR3 à 1 866 MHz
>  1 To de stockage flash PCIe
> ...


Splendide config, c'est exactement celle que j'aurais bien pris moi-même (à l'exception de l'écran) car probablement on a les mêmes besoins... 
J'ai trop investi dans ma config actuelle qui me donne pleine satisfaction... mais je suis vraiment tenté de passer outre le raisonnable 
Tiens-nous au courant


----------



## Sly54 (22 Décembre 2013)

bacman a dit:


>  32 Go (4 x 8 Go) de mémoire ECC DDR3 à 1 866 MHz


Il y a (avait ?) une promo chez Crucial avec -10% pour la RAM pour ce MacPro

Tiens nous au courant pour tes premiers tests grandeur nature


----------



## Lidiani (22 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, je suis sur le point de passer commande pour la configuration à 4000, avec les GPU D500. Je voulais savoir si vous pensez que ce macPro pourra permettre de jouer à quelques jeux de temps en temps ? Je cherche une machine assez polyvalente. Je travaille dans la musique, et cela m'arrive parfois de jouer à certains jeux. Je ne cherche pas à avoir 120fps sur BF4 en Ultra, mais je cherche quelque chose de raisonnable. Votre avis ? (Merci d'éviter le blabla du "prends un PC pour jouer ou fait toi un hachintosh" car j'ai besoin d'être sur OSX)


----------



## Sly54 (22 Décembre 2013)

Gros processeurs, grosse carte graphique Pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas jouer sur cette machine  ?


----------



## BenUp (22 Décembre 2013)

Les cartes ATI dans le new Mac Pro sont des cartes optimisées pour le "travail" mais pas pour faire tourner Batman ou COD. Une bonne carte PC Titan avec un i5 peut mettre une claque niveau jeu au Mac Pro.

Mais c'est normal. En revanche pour des applications professionnelles elles vont faire la différence, avec le CPU/GPU.

Bref si tu n'as pas de besoin lourd un iMac est idéal ^^


----------



## Lidiani (22 Décembre 2013)

Je sais bien, mais ça veut dire quoi pas optimisé pour les jeux, c'est quand même supportable mais par miraculeux ? Je dois prendre un MacPro pour plusieurs raisons, notamment le multi screen.


----------



## enka (23 Décembre 2013)

Lidiani a dit:


> Je sais bien, mais ça veut dire quoi pas optimisé pour les jeux, c'est quand même supportable mais par miraculeux ? Je dois prendre un MacPro pour plusieurs raisons, notamment le multi screen.



Je pense que ça sera plus que largement supportable. Ce ne sont certes pas des cartes de gamer, mais ça reste du très très bon.


----------



## FabFil (23 Décembre 2013)

Ça y est, j'ai commandé un hexacoeur pour remplacer mon vieux powermac bipro de 2004. Je me demande qu'elle est le gain de vitesse sur des appli comme aperture et surtout blender.Ça sera forcément un peu plus rapide, mais de quel facteur ?


----------



## Sly54 (23 Décembre 2013)

Les tests sortent au compte goutte : Un Mac Pro face à 4 Mac haut de gamme sur 13 applications


----------



## photophf (23 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Quelle configuration idéale.
Mon Mac Pro 2010 (et non 2009, acheté dès sa sortie le 06.09.10, facture faisant foi) a, je pense, l'idéale, (prix à l'époque 4000 euros) grâce à un excellent article de feu SVM Mac qui détaillait que le top de vitesse processeur et de top de nombres de curs ralentissaient Photoshop! Pourquoi, je ne sais pas et n'ai jamais compris mais suis toujours heureux de 3,33 Ghz 6-Core Intel Xeon, 8 Go de RAM. Néanmoins, si je peux faire plus rapide, je serais heureux.
Mais ce n'est pas non plus une question de vie ou de mort!

Merci de vos avis et réponses et Joyeux Noël à tous.
Philippe


----------



## Sly54 (23 Décembre 2013)

photophf a dit:


> Néanmoins, si je peux faire plus rapide, je serais heureux.


Post 36 de ce fil (pour le ou les SSD et pour la carte graphique et l'ajout de RAM).


----------



## snowrider (24 Décembre 2013)

FabFil a dit:


> Ça y est, j'ai commandé un hexacoeur pour remplacer mon vieux powermac bipro de 2004. Je me demande qu'elle est le gain de vitesse sur des appli comme aperture et surtout blender.Ça sera forcément un peu plus rapide, mais de quel facteur ?



Le gain PowerPC \ Intel était presque de 100 % en 2007. Tu veux vraiment comparer un ordi de 2004 avec un de 2013  entre les ssd les cartes graphiques et les multithread je dirais que le facteur sera de 5 à 10 fois plus rapide.

Le délai de livraison est estimé pour quand ???


----------



## lat dior (24 Décembre 2013)

je confirme également, si besoin est
pour ma part, en 2008, je suis passé d'un powermac g4 (boosté à 1,2 ghz / carte accélératrice) au macpro "happertown" : la claque;
là, il y a un vrai gap et changement de paradigme : 
au-delà du simple fait "d'être un peu plus rapide"
ce sera ton cas lorsque tu basculeras de ton bipro vers le nouveau macpro :
m'est avis que ça va te faire tout drôle 
ce qui ne sera pas forcément le cas pour ceux qui ont des bécanes récentes en utilisation "normale"


----------



## FabFil (24 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses. Sur un court métrage que j'avais fait pour ma boîte sur Blender avec le powermac bipro, certaines images nécessitaient 20 mn de calcul, mais heureusement, la plupart demandaient 5 à 6 mn (à 25 i/s je m'arrachais les cheveux. Je lançais le rendu la nuit et le lendemain j'avais 2 à 3s exploitables) Je ferai un test avec ces vieux fichiers dés que j'aurai reçus le Mac Pro .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h53 ----------

Vivement février


----------



## snowrider (26 Décembre 2013)

Je me pose une question mais elle doit être bête. On peut connecter n importe quel écran display port ? Ou uniquement des thunderbolt ?
Le connecteur thunderbolt est au format mini display port donc il faut un câble mini vers display port complet. Je pensais prendre le lg27ae83 il me faudra un adaptateur ou pas  avec le mac pro ?


----------



## snowrider (29 Décembre 2013)

Bon je m'auto -réponds , ça marchera tout seul avec un cable mini display port vers mini ou displayport full pour n'importe quel moniteur.

Par contre pour les moniteurs DVI il y a des limitations comme pour les 4k et UHD.
Le fait d'utiliser des moniteurs UHD / 4k limite le nombre de moniteurs totaux
tout est expliqué ici : à lire pour les monteurs
Mac Pro (Late 2013): Using multiple displays


----------



## iakiak (2 Janvier 2014)

FabFil a dit:


> Ça y est, j'ai commandé un hexacoeur pour remplacer mon vieux powermac bipro de 2004. Je me demande qu'elle est le gain de vitesse sur des appli comme aperture et surtout blender.Ça sera forcément un peu plus rapide, mais de quel facteur ?



Pas compliqué un gros bi-g5 est donné pour environ 2000 points sur geekbench (test de puissance de calcul). Le nouveau hexacore est à plus de 20000 points. Donc tu auras une machine 10x plus puissante. Et cela ne concerne que la ram/processeur.
Sur la partie graphique le gain sera encore supérieur. Et sur le disque aussi...

Remarque qu'un Mac mini à 800 euros dépasse déjà les 11000 points... Et un "ridicule" MacBookAir 11" dépasse les 7000 points... 
Bref : bienvenue en 2014.


----------



## snowrider (3 Janvier 2014)

J'hésite fortement sur ma config de mac pro 2013 ...
Entre 
 - 4Coeurs 512Go D300 16go
 - 6coeurs 512Go D300 16go
ou finallement 
 - 4 Coeurs 1To D300 16Go 

Sachant que je vais surtout faire de la compilation (code), du windows7/8 (natif ou Parrallels) un peu de final cut, des podcast video (création) , beaucoup de bureautique (msProject / planning etc...)

Je suis pas sur que 6Coeurs m'apporte un vrai plus , et je n'ai pas budget illimité 
et je ne veux pas (plus) d'imac (of course)

je suis preneur d'avis / conseil


----------



## iakiak (3 Janvier 2014)

snowrider a dit:


> J'hésite fortement sur ma config de mac pro 2013 ...
> Entre
> - 4Coeurs 512Go D300 16go
> - 6coeurs 512Go D300 16go
> ...



Dans ton cas je partirais sur un Quad + 512Go.
Pour la ram je passerais à 32Go pour être tranquille un moment (pas forcément chez Apple... à voir ??).
Pour la vidéo etc... Il te faudra du gros stockage externe. Thunderbolt, NAS ou USB3 à voir.


----------



## NestorK (10 Janvier 2014)

Perso, jai besoin dune station de montage fluide quand je suis devant la machine. 

Ma timeline (4K ou simplement HD) doit répondre au quart de tour, avec effets, titrages et tout le bazar - sans avoir à rendre. 

Je nai donc que faire du CPU le plus puissant qui va surtout servir à réduire mes temps dimportation, dexportation et en partie de rendu. Les premiers essais de YakYakYak montrent d'ailleurs un 4 coeurs qui exportent déjà plus vite que le temps réel... 

Il me faut le GPU et le stockage le plus véloce possible. En stockage dailleurs, le SSD PCIe du Mac Pro est si rapide, que mes couteux stockage en RAID 0 Thunderbolt sont à la rue et pas quun peu. Du coup, jenvisage - sacrilège ! - de monter en interne. 

Je partirai donc sur un Mac Pro 4 coeur / SSD 1 TO / D700. 

Il suffit de savoir ce que lon veut pour commander ce Mac Pro et la modularité du choix me semble vraiment intéressante.

PS : pour la RAM, ce sera évidemment pas sur l'Apple Store...


----------



## fau6il (11 Janvier 2014)

NestorK a dit:


> Je partirai donc sur un Mac Pro 4 coeur / SSD 1 TO / D700.



_Avec cet engin, tu partiras tranquillement  sur la lune. _


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2014)

fau6il a dit:


> _Avec cet engin, tu partiras tranquillement &#8230; sur la lune. _


Crois-tu qu'il en demande autant ?
Avec une telle débauche de puissance ... il risquera d'atteindre Venus, non!!


----------



## NestorK (11 Janvier 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Crois-tu qu'il en demande autant ?
> Avec une telle débauche de puissance ... il risquera d'atteindre Venus, non!!



Sous FCP X ! Sinon, un iMac 2012/13 fully loaded fera l'affaire !


----------



## snowrider (24 Janvier 2014)

Quelqu'un a reçu une confirmation de livraison pour son mac pro ? je suis toujours en :
Expedition Fevrier.

Par contre Joie & Bonheur & Papillon j'ai reçu le clavier que j'avais commandé avec le mac pro


----------



## oomu (24 Janvier 2014)

Soyez patient

Pour l'heure rien de neuf depuis l'annonce qu'Apple livre dorénavant en mars.


----------



## bacman (24 Janvier 2014)

on a tout notre temps, on n'est pas à pas à la rue avec le Mac Pro 2009
le mien commandé le premier jour de l'annonce de disponibilité est "en production"; je l'espère pour mi-février; ce n'est pas si loin 
du coup j'ai retranché le mac plus pour fêter les 30 ans du mac


----------



## Shoumak (31 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour les gens je suis nouveau d'environ cinq minutes le temps de minscrire..... Et comme tous j'ai deja plein de question. Sur le bookpro alors, s'il vous plait, lequel je vais prendre. Je vous explique je vais principalement faire de la retouche foto et montage video. J'hésite en le 13 retina i5  2.6g en 512 ou bien le 15 i7 quadricoeur  2g. De plus voudrais etre sur d'avoir une entre video HG pour un retour video d'une camera type GoPro embarque sur un drone. Sa se fait sur boopro s'il vous plait les gens? C est pas un question de prix pour deux cents balles et je serai tente de me dire que je n ai pas besoin de la puissance du 2.6g autant me faire plaisir et prendre l autre. Mais je vais me servir du pro comme récepteur video en direct. Donc... Peut être que je serai plu&#347;confortable avec un peu plus de puissance. D'un autre cote pour montage et retouche foto c est sur que sur le 15 c est mieux. Mais comme dit le proverbe : il faut mieux etre le plus grand chez les petits que le plus petits chez les grands... He oui! J'approche de la quarantaine...la sagesse commence a s'exprimer pouvez m'éclairer. Et surtout j'aimerai avoir une réponse pour l'entre video HF.  Merci bonne journée les gens.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h16 ----------

Excusez moi je me suis trompe dans le premier message c est bien une entre video pour reception HF ET HG que l'on soit bien d'avcird c est du HF LE retour video qu il me faut


----------



## snowrider (31 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Tu t'es trompé de forums ici c'est les MAC PRO tout court c'est a dire les ordinateurs de bureaux (Tour carré , ronde pour la version 2013).

Mais je vais essayer de te répondre car on est quand même sympa ici.

Le macbookPro n'as pas d'entrée "HF" d'ailleurs je ne sais pas ce que c'est une entrée "HF" (il y a une section video plus bas dans le forum peut etre tu y trouvera des gens plus compétant que moi sur le sujet)

Par contre ce que je peux te dire c'est que le 13 retina comme le 15 ont des ports SUB3 (on s'en fout) mais surtout des port Thunderblot (la deja mieux) Donc il faut que tu te renseigne si ton module d'acquisition vidéo HF peut avoir une sortie Thunderbolt.

Ensuite pour la configuration :
Si tu va faire plus de video que de photo prends un i7 (quadriCoeur cela aura un vrai effet sur le temps de travail)
Pour la partie 13'' ou 15'' va voir dans un magasin car les résolutions ne sont pas les mêmes donc c'est a chacun de juger si oui ou non la résolution du 13'' vous convient.
Il faut savoir que le 13'' retina en mode rétina affiche finalement moins de pixel "utile"que le macbook air 13'' 
Or tout cela ne peut que ce décider en voyant les différences sur les machines. 

Bon achat.
PS : il y a aussi le forum "Switch & Conseil d'achats" ou les gens raconte la plus tard du temps que le plus cher c'est le mieux mais parfois certains prenne le temps de bien analyser les questions.


----------

